# Breeder information



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. I wondered if anyone had experience with this breeder. http://www.noahslittleark.com/ or this breeder http://www.anewpuppy4u.com/

The friends who got me interested in this breed got their Havanese from these two different breeders and have been happy with them, but I'd love to hear from others who may have their dogs or have considered them. I just feel better knowing there are several positive experiences. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

It would concern me that she has litters now with seven different mothers. They would have to be raised in kennels rather than in someone's house.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

I noticed that too. When there are that many puppies and dogs involved, it gives me pause.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

belgrad said:


> Hi everyone. I wondered if anyone had experience with this breeder. http://www.noahslittleark.com/ or this breeder http://www.anewpuppy4u.com/
> 
> The friends who got me interested in this breed got their Havanese from these two different breeders and have been happy with them, but I'd love to hear from others who may have their dogs or have considered them. I just feel better knowing there are several positive experiences. Thanks for your feedback!


 If the breeders live close to you I would go interview them I was given a list of questions. I'm sorry I can not seem to find the list. I'll keep looking. 
The second breeder is breeding "Designer Dogs"


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

reddest_of_red_flags.
it's_great_these_special_needs_dogs_aren't_being_culled....but_an_ethical_breeder_who_
health_tests_all_of_her_breeding_dogs_wouldn't_have_so_many_unhealthy/unsound
pups.

http://www.noahslittleark.com/Special_Needs_Havanese.cfm


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

p.s.
my
spacebar
isn't
working...
sorry
for
strange
post.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for pointing the special needs pups out, I didn't see that before!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

belgrad said:


> Hi everyone. I wondered if anyone had experience with this breeder. http://www.noahslittleark.com/ or this breeder http://www.anewpuppy4u.com/
> 
> The friends who got me interested in this breed got their Havanese from these two different breeders and have been happy with them, but I'd love to hear from others who may have their dogs or have considered them. I just feel better knowing there are several positive experiences. Thanks for your feedback!


BEsides the seven mothers, there is no mention of any health testing on the site. I suppose that doesn't mean she doesn't do any, but buyer beware!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

belgrad said:


> Hi everyone. I wondered if anyone had experience with this breeder. http://www.noahslittleark.com/ or this breeder http://www.anewpuppy4u.com/
> 
> The friends who got me interested in this breed got their Havanese from these two different breeders and have been happy with them, but I'd love to hear from others who may have their dogs or have considered them. I just feel better knowing there are several positive experiences. Thanks for your feedback!


Oh, and I never got off the first page of the other site... They breed "designer dog" crosses. An absolute no-no as far as I'm concerned. NO ethical breeder of any pure breed does this.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, I noticed that as well.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

A couple weeks ago they advertized in our paper. I was disappointed looking at the web site as there were no names, addresses etc. There was no mention of the breeding of the dogs, no mention of health testing, etc. That was enough for me to stop looking at the site. I probably wouldn't have looked at all except you rarely see Havanese in the classifieds here.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Run, don't walk away from these breeders. I don't see any information on health testing, too many available puppies, doesn't look like the breeders show. The second breeder that you've listed breeds mixed breeds....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow, does that 'special needs' pup @ noah's have a cleft lip? (My son has one, so I understand the problem quite well, but I didn't even know dogs could be born with that and, well, they'd most likely need plastic surgery, especially if the cleft was well into their palate and their sinus cavity was exposed)

Honestly, I'd run......some of the photos of havanese do not even look like full bred havanese (on both sites), If it was me...I'd keep looking.

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG did you notice this special needs puppy they are Siamese twins


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont think they are siamese twins BUT the website does not specify what kind of special needs the pup is experiencing and which one is the one with the issues. That makes me wonder what the problem is exactly. 

I know on petfinder, when there is a known health issue, they will list and explain what it means and the impact on the animal and future owner. 

andra


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Big, fat, huge NO on both of them. Run. Run far, far away from either of those so-called "breeders" aka BYB/mills. No way anyone should ever buy a pup from either of those sources. One of them even breeds "designer" mixes!


----------



## belgrad (Jan 10, 2011)

*That's what I was thinking*

You guys have summed up my general feelings. I'm new at this, but I've been on the forum reading about choosing a good breeder and talking to other members, and these both looked suspicious to me. Since my friends got their dogs there, I wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt, but.....after all of your comments I'm going to keep looking. I've gotten some good recommendations on this forum for other breeders that look top notch. And, they all charge the same prices as these that appear to be BYBs. I don't understand how my friends didn't notice some of the things that were pointed out, like the lack of health testing. I feel bad for them


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I got Beau from "Noah's Little Ark." Of course, at that time, I didn't have a clue and didn't know of HF or "red flags." They do some health testing (but not much). They were very nice to deal with -- although it took me way too long to get Beau's AKC papers. They were very open and welcomed me to visit at any time. They were wonderful about never shipping any puppies, but rather delivering puppies personally if you can't pick them up. All the concerns mentioned in this thread are valid, though.

That said, Beau is just wonderful and I wouldn't trade him for absolutely anything in the world. They have been very good at being there for me (with answers to questions I didn't get anywhere else). I believe their hearts are in the right place -- but, as we know (now) that just isn't always enough. He makes my heart and soul smile . . . However, I don't think I'll go back to them for my next Hav.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The "next Hav"???? HHHmmmmm


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I can dream . . .


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Beau's mom said:


> Well, I can dream . . .


can't we all ...


----------

